# I wish I could...



## PiercedHeart

Hi, 
I was wondering if someone would be willing to translate a small part of a letter for me? I would like this to be translated into Italian. I want her to know that I love her and I wish I could have her in my life. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time. 
 
*"I wish I could make things right and take back everything I promised I would do and never accomplished. I wish there was a way to show you just how much you mean to me. I wish I could tell you that I love you more than life itself, but I can't. Because there are no words to explain what I feel for you. Everytime I see your picture my heart breaks again because I realize that you are not mine. And though you may never be mine, the love I have for you will never change. It is uncondtional."*
 
Once again, thank you for any translation you may be willing to give me.


----------



## Alberto77

PiercedHeart said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I was wondering if someone would be willing to translate a small part of a letter for me? I would like this to be translated into Italian. I want her to know that I love her and I wish I could have her in my life. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.
> 
> *"I wish I could make things right and take back everything I promised I would do and never accomplished. I wish there was a way to show you just how much you mean to me. I wish I could tell you that I love you more than life itself, but I can't. Because there are no words to explain what I feel for you. Everytime I see your picture my heart breaks again because I realize that you are not mine. And though you may never be mine, the love I have for you will never change. It is uncondtional."*
> **
> *"Vorrei mettere tutte le cose a posto e riprendere tutte le cose che avevo promesso di fare e non ho mai fatto. Vorrei ci fosse un modo per farti capire quanto tu conti per me. Vorrei poterti dire che ti amo più della vita stessa, ma non posso. Perchè non ci sono parole per spiegare ciò che io provo per te. Ogni volta che guardo una tua foto il mio cuore esplode di nuovo dolore perchè mi rendo conto che non sei più mia. E nonostante tu potresti non essere mai più mia, l'amore che ho per te non cambierà mai perchè è un amore incondizionato" (I have changed a bit this last sentence, made a causal reason, hope you get it: because it is an inconditional love: sounds better for me)*
> **
> 
> Once again, thank you for any translation you may be willing to give me.


 
ciao, I wish you good luck with it,
ciao
alb


----------



## **ellie**

I would intend and translate the last part a bit differently, just correct me if I'm totally wrong:

*...perchè mi rendo conto che non sei mia (ancora non più). Nonostante potresti non diventare mai mia (sempre senza più)...(ecc..)*

It does change a little bit the meaning of the letter so PiercedHeart let me know what did u mean. Because Aleberto meant that you have lost her in the past, I meant that you have not got her YET. 

I hope not to have said a nonsense!


----------



## ElaineG

**ellie** said:
			
		

> I would understand and translate the last part a bit differently, just correct me if I'm totally wrong:
> 
> *...perchè mi rendo conto che non sei mia (ancora non più). Nonostante potresti non diventare mai mia (sempre senza più)...(ecc..)*
> 
> It does change a little bit the meaning of the letter so PiercedHeart let me know what did you mean. Because Alberto meant that you have lost her in the past, I meant that you have not got her YET.
> 
> I hope that I am not speaking nonsense!


 
Interesting point. It's not clear from the original which is the case, PiercedHeart will have to clarify.

Couple of notes: 1) "u" is chatspeak for "you" and we don't use it here;

2) "nonsense" is an uncountable noun (you don't say "a nonsense" or "nonsenses");

3) *Alb,*in English, it's "_un_conditional love."


----------



## PiercedHeart

Grazzie


----------



## PiercedHeart

It was meant in a way that I have no gotten her yet.


----------



## **ellie**

Thanks ElaineG I still have to get used to it, and sometimes I type a u instead of a you! My bad ! Ok PiercedHeart I've got what you mean and I still think the best translation would be
*...perchè mi rendo conto che non sei ancora mia. Nonostante potresti non diventarlo/esserlo mai ...*

Still correct my mistakes


----------



## Alberto77

ElaineG said:
			
		

> 3) *Alb,*in English, it's "_un_conditional love."


 
Yees! Like my unconditional love for your corrections!  But all the capital letters were at their own places!  
Ciao ciao,
alb


----------



## ElaineG

Alberto77 said:
			
		

> Yees! Like my unconditional love for your corrections!  But all the capital letters were in their own places!
> Ciao ciao,
> alb


 
Duly noted and duly and unconditionally loved!  

Il panda felice e magra,

Elaine


----------



## Alberto77

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Duly noted and duly and unconditionally loved!
> 
> Il panda felice e magra,
> 
> Elaine


 
Ciao Elaine... sorry, I don't get the sentence about the panda  ...
alb


----------



## ElaineG

Dovrebbe essere "il panda felice e magro" (dimentico sempre che "panda" `e maschile).

Vedi il mio "signature"... e capirai.


----------



## Alberto77

Grazie... l'ho trovato ora nel tuo "profile"... allora anche tu fai errori! Grazie al cielo, ciò mi rincuora!  ih ih  
ciao,
alb


----------



## victoria luz

_Vorrei poter rimediare a tutto, rimangiarmi le promesse mancate. _
_Vorrei trovare il modo di dimostrarti quanto importante tu sia per me. _
_Vorrei poterti dire che ti amo più della mia stessa vita, ma non posso. _
_Perchè non ci sono parole che possano spiegare quello che provo per te. _
_Ogni volta che guardo la tua foto il cuore mi si spezza al pensiero che non sei mia. E anche se forse non lo sarai mai, l'amore che ho per te non cambierà. E' un amore incondizionato._
 
 
Only slight changes ** , Alberto's translation was so good


----------



## romafan

Hi,

How should I translate this?

"I wish I could do the same, but I can't. I guess we have a different approach."

Thanks.


----------



## Alfry

Vorrei poter fare la stessa cosa, ma non posso. Credo/suppongo che abbiamo un approccio differente.

Also,
Magari potessi fare la stessa cosa, ma non posso. Credo/suppongo che abbiamo un approccio differente.


----------



## romafan

Alfry said:
			
		

> Vorrei poter fare la stessa cosa, ma non posso. Credo/suppongo che abbiamo un approccio differente.
> 
> Also,
> Magari potessi fare la stessa cosa, ma non posso. Credo/suppongo che abbiamo un approccio differente.


 
Alfry, could I also say "lo stesso" instead of "la stessa cosa"? Thanks.


----------



## Alfry

Si, certo.

I don't know the context so I tend to use general translations.


----------



## ds2girl

Hi, how do I say: *I wish I could help you with anything.*

I don't know where to start: *Vorrei potere aiutarti con qualcosa.*

Wow, this is my worst attempt so far... Please help me! Thanks.


----------



## Saoul

ds2girl said:
			
		

> Hi, how do I say: *I wish I could help you with anything.*
> 
> I don't know where to start: *Vorrei potere aiutarti con qualcosa.*
> 
> Wow, this is my worst attempt so far... Please help me! Thanks.


 
This is my attempt (but I'm not sure about that "anything")

Vorrei poterti aiutare in qualunque modo.


----------



## ds2girl

Saoul said:
			
		

> This is my attempt (but I'm not sure about that "anything")
> 
> Vorrei poterti aiutare in qualunque modo.


 
This is perfect. It's 'I wish I could help you in any way', right? Thanks - again - Saoul...


----------



## Saoul

Right.
You are welcome.


----------



## utente

Saoul said:
			
		

> This is my attempt (but I'm not sure about that "anything")
> 
> Vorrei poterti aiutare in qualunque modo.


 
Ciao Saoul-

Perchè è la frase "Vorrei poterti aiutare..."  invece

"Vorrei poter aiutarti"  o

"Vorrei potere aiutarti"    ?

--Steven


----------



## aslan

Ciao Tutti

I would like to ask you that How can we say "I wish "or 
For instance;
*I wish I could stay at home *
*I wish We didn t get up at eight o clock*
*I wish I had gone to see a doctor* 

when I asked this , One of my friends told me that It can be used ,,like *Vorrei*
 I know that There is an usage with *magari*  But I don t know how to use it
If You can explain I will be greatful to you....or You may know a link explaining this..

*Thanks in advance*


----------



## Max.89

Use Magari.
Magari avessi potuto stare a casa.
Magari non ci fossimo alzati alle 8.
Magari fossi andato a vedere un dottore.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

aslan said:
			
		

> Ciao Tutti
> 
> I would like to ask you that How can we say "I wish "or
> For instance;
> *I wish I could stay at home *
> *I wish We didn t get up at eight o clock*
> *I wish I had gone to see a doctor*
> 
> when I asked this , One of my friends told me that It can be used ,,like *Vorrei*
> I know that There is an usage with *magari*  But I don t know how to use it
> If You can explain I will be greatful to you....or You may know a link explaining this..
> 
> *Thanks in advance*



Magari is a bit more informal.
"I wish you were here":
"Vorrei/desidererei che tu fossi qui"  <-- formal and correct;
"magari tu fossi qui"  <-- colloquial but correct anyway.


----------



## aslan

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Magari is a bit more informal.
> "I wish you were here":
> "Vorrei/desidererei che tu fossi qui" <-- formal and correct;
> "magari tu fossi qui" <-- colloquial but correct anyway.


 
Thank you very much both of you...

Bye the w I have just come back from brescia. I stayed a brescia for five months...It was good..


----------



## Paulfromitaly

aslan said:
			
		

> Thank you very much both of you...
> 
> Bye the w I have just come back from brescia. I stayed a brescia for five months...It was good..



I'm glad you enjoyed it..


----------



## shamblesuk

Ho appena cominciato usarla come l'equivalente di 'if only'.

Se ci pensate, si potrebbe scambiare 'If only' con 'I wish' in tutte le frase qua sopra.

*If only I could stay at home 
If only we didn't have to get up at eight o'clock*
*If only I had gone to see a doctor.*

Che ne dite?


----------



## moodywop

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Ho appena cominciato usarla come l'equivalente di 'if only'.
> 
> Se ci pensate, si potrebbe scambiare 'If only' con 'I wish' in tutte le frase qua sopra.
> 
> *If only I could stay at home *
> *If only we didn't have to get up at eight o'clock*
> *If only I had gone to see a doctor.*
> 
> Che ne dite?


 
Hi Lee

I agree with you. Actually, as you can see here, Elisa and I argued that "se solo" might be a better translation than "vorrei" in some cases because "vorrei" sounds a bit weak compared to "I wish".


----------



## shamblesuk

Beh, il film 'Just Like Heaven' si è stato reso come 'Se solo fosse vero', invece di 'Magari fosse vero'....


----------

